# Spalted, figured pecan with walnut old school goose call



## haddenhailers (Apr 19, 2014)

Got this call done the other night for a dear friend. It's my new old school goose call I just introduced to match the old school duck calls. The top is some spalted, figured, stabilized pecan from @dbroswoods and the bottom is feather crotch walnut, stabilized and dyed gold. Let me know what y'all think!

Andrew Hadden

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 8 | Way Cool 1


----------



## SENC (Apr 19, 2014)

Top shelf!!!:cool2:

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ghost1066 (Apr 19, 2014)

That is a beauty right there. Those woods really work together.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## haddenhailers (Apr 19, 2014)

SENC said:


> Top shelf!!!:cool2:


Is that where you're putting it Henry? Lol

Andrew


----------



## SENC (Apr 19, 2014)

Until hunting season!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TMAC (Apr 21, 2014)

Man that's really a nice one!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 21, 2014)

VERY nice!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## haddenhailers (Apr 21, 2014)

Thanks guys I appreciate all the kind words! Sending this one to Henry to match his duck call we did in a call maker trade. He's wanting to learn goose calls and I figured it was hard to do without your own!

Andrew

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## dbroswoods (Apr 21, 2014)

Beautiful call Andrew I am really liking this new old style !!!! 

Mark

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Apr 21, 2014)

Great looking call Andrew.

Ray

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

